# Gronkh: Let's-Play-Star beantragt eine Rundfunklizenz



## AndreLinken (15. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gronkh: Let's-Play-Star beantragt eine Rundfunklizenz* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gronkh: Let's-Play-Star beantragt eine Rundfunklizenz*


----------



## Wubaron (15. Januar 2018)

Puh, bin mal gespannt was das für Auswirkungen hat bzw. wie andere Let's Player reagieren. Weil das kann jetzt schon als Präzedenzfall herhalten, woran andere gemessen werden können.

Unabhängig davon finde ich es richtig, das Let's Player eine Lizenz benötigen wenn sie 24/7 senden und man wie in einer TV Zeitschrift nachsehen kann wann was läuft. Weil das ist halt nun Mal wie TV. Egal wie das Medium heißt, egal wie die Lizenz sich nennt. (Weil sich viele am Namen Rundfunk aufgehängt haben usw.) Sachen wie Jugendschutz müssen da einfach berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2018)

Das Problem wird wohl "live" sein, ansonsten würde ich nicht verstehen warum man als YT eine Lizenz benötigt. Netflix und Co. benötigen mMn auch keine Rundfunklizenz, eben mit der Argumentation, dass es Vo*D* sei. 


D.h. ich sehe hier eigentlich YT in der Pflicht eine Möglichkeit zu generieren, z.B. Altersverifikation bzw. Abfragen, um eben weiterhin ohne Lizenz agieren zu können.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Januar 2018)

Soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es um 24/7 senden mit festen Programmzeiten. 
Für Live und VoD wäre das nicht nötig. Deswegen betrifft es auch meistens Leute die auf Twitch senden, da man dort einen 24/7 Kanal erstellen kann der wie TV läuft. Sprich man schaut einfach was grad läuft und hat keinen Einfluss aufs Programm.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2018)

... warum gibt es denn eigentlich feste Programmzeiten? Was ist der Sinn der Sache?

Warum nimmt man nicht einfach etwas auf und stellt es dann bei YT rein, wo es dann 24/7 abrufbar ist. Ich kenn keine Streamer bzw. Let's Player, d.h. ich bin in diesem Medium nicht so bewandert, nur frag ich mich ob der Kosten / Nutzenfaktor hier noch gegeben ist oder ob es nicht einfach Sinn macht, sein Angebot bzw. Portfolio so umzuschreiben, dass man keine Lizenz benötigt.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Januar 2018)

Wahrscheinlich um Leute anzulocken die ähnlich ticken wie die Fernsehzuschauer. Leute die einfach den PC anmachen und sich berieseln lassen wollen. Nicht erst eine Entscheidung treffen was man sehen möchte. 
Für den Let's Player ist das eine super Wiederverwertung seiner alten Videos gegen überschaubaren Aufwand. So meine Theorie. Warum dann aber sogar Geld für die Lizenz in die Hand genommen wird, anstatt die Videos einfach als VoD auf Youtube einzustellen weiß ich nicht. Dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Selbst schaue ich nämlich keine Let's Plays.

Evtl. kann man durch Werbung mehr verdienen? Bei festen Sendezeiten hat man ja dann sowas wie eine Prime Time usw. Sprich evtl. lässt sich der Spielehersteller sich das etwas kosten wenn zur Prime Time bei Gronkh sein Spiel gespielt wird. Bei Werbung ähnlich.


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2018)

Gronkh sendet ja eigentlich gar nicht 24/7, feste Sendezeiten hat er allerdings teilweise und sehr lange Streams kommen öfter vor.
So richtig mit 24/7 Programm sind mir eigentlich nur die Rocket Beans bekannt, die wollten sowas ja auch von Anfang an umsetzen - Fernsehen via Streaming.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Januar 2018)

HanFred schrieb:


> Gronkh sendet ja eigentlich gar nicht 24/7, feste Sendezeiten hat er allerdings teilweise und sehr lange Streams kommen öfter vor.
> So richtig mit 24/7 Programm sind mir eigentlich nur die Rocket Beans bekannt, die wollten sowas ja auch von Anfang an umsetzen - Fernsehen via Streaming.



Scheinbar ist wohl das mit den festen Sendezeiten der Knackpunkt. Stimmt. Der Kinderkanal sendet ja auch nicht 24/7 und hat eine Lizenz 

Rocket Beans haben sich auch von Anfang an eine Lizenz geholt, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Phone (15. Januar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum gibt es denn eigentlich feste Programmzeiten? Was ist der Sinn der Sache?
> 
> Warum nimmt man nicht einfach etwas auf und stellt es dann bei YT rein, wo es dann 24/7 abrufbar ist. Ich kenn keine Streamer bzw. Let's Player, d.h. ich bin in diesem Medium nicht so bewandert, nur frag ich mich ob der Kosten / Nutzenfaktor hier noch gegeben ist oder ob es nicht einfach Sinn macht, sein Angebot bzw. Portfolio so umzuschreiben, dass man keine Lizenz benötigt.



Hat bestimmt auch was mit Interaktion zu tun.
Bei festen Zeiten eines Streams, wissen die Zuschauer wann sie einschalten sollten und können dann über den Chat Fragen stellen etc.
Es sind völlig belanglose Dinge in meinen Augen...Aber die Menschen brauchen das.
Nicht zu vergessen...Der Erfolg eine Person wird auch daran gemessen wie viele zu einer bestimmten Zeit einschalten.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Januar 2018)

Was hat er denn für Vorteile mit einer solchen Lizenz?


----------



## Wubaron (15. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was hat er denn für Vorteile mit einer solchen Lizenz?



Er bekommt von der Landesmedienanstalt keine auf den Deckel. 

Vielleicht erhofft er sich davon mal eine Sendung bei einem richtigen Fernsehsender zu erhalten. Mit der Lizenz kann er ja zeigen dass er richtiges Fernsehen machen kann. Dadurch bekommt er ggf. Aufmerksamkeit der großen Sender. (Vielleicht gibt es ja Veranstaltungen wo er jetzt teilnehmen darf und so Connections aufbauen kann)
Diese können dann seine Sendung leichter in ihr Programm aufnehmen, da schon alle Bedingungen erfüllt werden.

So unwahrscheinlich kann das nicht sein. Videospiele sind massentauglich geworden. Auch E-Sport drängt immer mehr ins TV.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (15. Januar 2018)

Und es geht nicht um seinen YT-Kanal, sondern um Twitch. Dort hat er ja einen 24/7-Kanal am laufen, wegen dem die Landesmedienanstalt "meckerte".
Und die Rocketbeans haben eine solche Lizenz von Anfang an gehabt, daher hatten die auch nie Probleme deswegen gehabt.


----------



## Flyolaf (15. Januar 2018)

Bei der Abonnentenzahl sind die Erwerbskosten denke ich nebensächlich. Im Grunde ist so eine Lizenz in meinen Augen gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn mit einer großen Reichweite, hat man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Im Grunde ist der Hauptgedanke dabei ja, dass man die Mehrheit von einem kleinen, gefährlichen und anstößigen Bereich schützt. Meinungsfreiheit soll trotzdem gewährt bleiben, egal bei was für Themen, solang sie keine Partei ernsthaft denunziert. 

Früher, vor dem Internet war halt die Regelung, dass man eine Lizenz braucht, wenn man fähig ist 500 oder mehr Leute zu erreichen. Für die damalige Zeit eine große technische Ausrüstung vorrausgesetzt. Heute kann das jeder, mit einem normalen Internetanschluss. Von demher müssen halt die Anforderrungen angepasst werden.


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2018)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Früher, vor dem Internet war halt die Regelung, dass man eine Lizenz braucht, wenn man fähig ist 500 oder mehr Leute zu erreichen. Für die damalige Zeit eine große technische Ausrüstung vorrausgesetzt. Heute kann das jeder, mit einem normalen Internetanschluss. Von demher müssen halt die Anforderrungen angepasst werden.


Stimmt, eine Anpassung einer Regelung, die weitaus älter ist als das Internet an sich, wäre wohl angebracht.


----------



## combine (15. Januar 2018)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Bei der Abonnentenzahl sind die Erwerbskosten denke ich nebensächlich. Im Grunde ist so eine Lizenz in meinen Augen gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn mit einer großen Reichweite, hat man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Im Grunde ist der Hauptgedanke dabei ja, dass man die Mehrheit von einem kleinen, gefährlichen und anstößigen Bereich schützt. Meinungsfreiheit soll trotzdem gewährt bleiben, egal bei was für Themen, solang sie keine Partei ernsthaft denunziert.
> 
> Früher, vor dem Internet war halt die Regelung, dass man eine Lizenz braucht, wenn man fähig ist 500 oder mehr Leute zu erreichen. Für die damalige Zeit eine große technische Ausrüstung vorrausgesetzt. Heute kann das jeder, mit einem normalen Internetanschluss. Von demher müssen halt die Anforderrungen angepasst werden.



Die Medienanstalten sind, wie du schon sagst, ein Relikt damaliger Zeiten. Daher sollten sie auch endlich damit aufhören sich in diese neuen Medien zu drängen und mit ihren überalterten Methoden die hier keinen Platz mehr haben, versuchen sich die Taschen zu füllen.
Gronkh zählt ausserdem sicherlich zu den ersten Leuten die sich einen feuchten Dreck um Jugendschutz kehren! Alles andere ist geheuchelt denn er weis genau um seine Zielgruppe und dennoch benutzt er ständig sexistische Anspielungen und uploaded ein FSK 18 Titel nach dem anderen. Im Moment hat er zB. Wolfenstein 2 im aktuellen LP Programm das er an seine 12 jährige Fanbase ausstrahlt und so einem will man eine Rundfunklizenz verkaufen?? *lächerlich*

Hier geht es einzig und allein um GELD Leute und wenn Gronkh, welcher der größte LP in Deutschland ist, eine Rundfunklizenz kauft. Dann hat man ein Szenario erschaffen welches man als Präzedenzfall bezeichnet, denn dann dauert es nicht lange und es werden auch alle
anderen größeren YT'er zur Kasse geboten.

Gronkh macht in 24 Std. gerade mal so 100k views auf seine neuen Videos.. das ist *GARNIX*. Der Typ ist K.O. und ihr könnt wissen das er nen super deal gemacht hat mit seiner Lizenz, natürlich zum Nachteil aller anderen aber Gronkh war schon immer ein schmieriger  heuchelnder Halunke wenn es um Business ging.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Januar 2018)

HanFred schrieb:


> Gronkh sendet ja eigentlich gar nicht 24/7, feste Sendezeiten hat er allerdings teilweise und sehr lange Streams kommen öfter vor.


Wieso sein GronkTV auf dem seine Youtube-Konserven laufen ist doch mittlerweile ständig "live" bei Twitch. Da schauen dann zu den Stoßzeiten auch mal zwischen 1000 u. 2000 Leuten das olle Zeug, lohnt sich vermutlich für Ihn sind ja mehr Zuschauer als bei vielen Streamer die wirklich live vor der Kamera sind. Auch wenn sich mir für die Zuschauer der Sinn nicht erschließt, den Kram können die doch auch gezielt bei Youtube schauen. Naja vermutlicher eher ein Gronkh-Community Ding, die sind dann wohl mehr mit dem Twitch-Chat als mit dem Schauen des Streams beschäftigt.



combine schrieb:


> Gronkh macht in 24 Std. gerade mal so 100k views auf seine neuen Videos.. das ist *GARNIX*. Der Typ ist K.O.


Auch wenn seine neusten Videos nicht die Millionenmarke knacken, so macht es doch die Masse der LPs, im Schnitt hat er täglich gut eine Million Videoaufrufe, auch wenn die sich auf den gesamten Kram verteilen, schlecht gehts dem auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was hat er denn für Vorteile mit einer solchen Lizenz?



Die Achse des Bösen (Gez,Gema,Landesmedienanstalt) lässt ihn in Ruhe weil er jetzt Schutzgeld zahlt


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Januar 2018)

Rocket Beans hat viele Vorteile gegenüber normalen Spielemedien, die Videos produzieren, da schließe ich z.B. PC Games mit ein. Da sie ohnehin aus dem TV Bereich kommen haben sie nicht nur diese Sendelizenz sondern z.B. auch eine Gema-Lizenz und sind somit die einzigen in Deutschland, die bei bestimmten Spielen die Musik spielen dürfen, etwa bei GTA, während alle anderen die Stummschalten müssen. Es gibt ja sogar einen Podcast mit Spielemusik von ihnen. 

Meine persönliche Meinung bzgl. YT, Twitch und Co. ist, der Gesetzgeber sollte klar zwischen privaten Hobbyisten und beruflichen Streamern / Videoproduzenten unterscheiden. Wer es beruflich macht und damit Geld verdient, sei es Vollzeit oder auch nur Nebeneinkommen, der sollte sich an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und Auflagen wie eben Jugendschutz etc. halten. Wer nur gelegentlich mal ein Video produziert oder ein-, zweimal in der Woche aus Spaß streamt, der sollte dies tun können ohne da großartige Auflagen zu haben, wobei der dann natürlich dennoch Urheberrechte berücksichtigen muss.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2018)

combine schrieb:


> [...]


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du Gronkh nicht leiden kannst ... kann das sein?


----------



## sadira (15. Januar 2018)

rundFUNK wo funkt der liebe Gronkh denn ?
auf welcher Frequenz kann ich ihn empfangen ?

totaler bullshit bei so einem quatsch auch noch mitzuspielen.


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2018)

Gronkh hat die bekanntesten Anwälte für Medienrecht der wird schon wissen was er macht 

Das Gesetz ist veraltet das sagen selbst die Bundesländer aber man kennt es doch bis es Änderungen gibt ist die Person die es ändern wollte schon an Altersschwäche verstorben


----------



## combine (15. Januar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du Gronkh nicht leiden kannst ... kann das sein?



Das stimmt, auch wenn ich zugebe das ich einige seiner Videos genossen habe, vor allem das Elex Preview mit Björn Pankratz war gut und lustig.
Deswegen bin ich trotzdem der Meinung das er schmierig und falsch ist und sich so sehr etwas darauf einbildet ein Gutmensch zu sein und andere Verurteilt aber selber  ein echter Verbrecher ist was Jugendschutz angeht.

Hier, von seinem aktuellen LP von Wolfenstein 2.. bestes Beispiel für seine Audienz die ca. 90 % seiner Zielgruppe wiederspiegelt.
Der Mensch ist für mich einfach verantwortungslos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube kaum das 12 jährige zielgerichtet nach Content wie Wolfenstein 2 auf yt suchen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2018)

combine schrieb:


> Gronkh zählt ausserdem sicherlich zu den ersten Leuten die sich einen feuchten Dreck um Jugendschutz kehren! Alles andere ist geheuchelt denn er weis genau um seine Zielgruppe und dennoch benutzt er ständig sexistische Anspielungen und uploaded ein FSK 18 Titel nach dem anderen. Im Moment hat er zB. Wolfenstein 2 im aktuellen LP Programm das er an seine 12 jährige Fanbase ausstrahlt und so einem will man eine Rundfunklizenz verkaufen?? *lächerlich*



Du hast keine Ahnung aber hauptsache lästern, das liebe ich ja 
Und als ob Gronkh nur Kinder/Jugendliche als Abonennten/Zuschauer hätte  außerdem hat er einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten.



combine schrieb:


> aber Gronkh war schon immer ein schmieriger  heuchelnder Halunke wenn es um Business ging.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## combine (15. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung aber hauptsache lästern, das liebe ich ja
> Und als ob Gronkh nur Kinder/Jugendliche als Abonennten/Zuschauer hätte  außerdem hat er einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten.



Wenn er den hat nimmt derjenige seinen Job nicht gerade ernst. Das wäre aber in jedem Fall ein typischer Gronkh-move so das er ja sagen kann
"Ich habe ja einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten.. klärt das mit dem" *uploads Wolfenstein 2 part 32*

Was Gronkh da so abzieht und ihn damit als guten Samaritaner abzufeiern ist einfach daneben und jemand der FSK 18 an seine minderjährige Comm ausstrahlt nur weil
er die Views nicht missen will und sich als _pappa schlumpf des deutschen yt verkaufen will_, ist halt ein schmieriger heuchelnder Halunke.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2018)

wie kommst du überhaupt zu der Annahme, dass die meisten Gronkh-Zuschauer minderjährig sind? Das war vielleicht mal so, als Gronkh quasi "nur" der Minecraft-Onkel war, das ist aber schon seit etlichen Jahren vorbei. Jetzt ist Minecraft (Live in the Woods) nur noch ein Projekt von vielen. Hast du eine seriöse Quelle? Würde mich wundern

Und selbst wenn, das ist wohl eher ein YT bzw twitch-Problem, dass dort keine vernünftige Alters-Verifizierung für Zuschauer existiert, weder für Gäste ohne Account noch welche mit Account und nicht das Problem Gronkhs (oder eines anderen Youtubers/Streamers)


----------



## combine (15. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wie kommst du überhaupt zu der Annahme, dass die meisten Gronkh-Zuschauer minderjährig sind? Hast du eine seriöse Quelle? Würde mich wundern
> 
> Und selbst wenn,* das ist wohl eher ein YT bzw twitch-Problem, dass dort keine vernünftige Alters-Verifizierung für Zuschauer existiert, weder für Gäste ohne Account noch welche mit Account und nicht das Problem Gronkhs *(oder eines anderen Youtubers/Streamers)



Bravo, das hätte auch direkt von Gronkh himself stammen können.
Damit beweist du einmal mehr wie leicht es ist sich von jeglicher Verantwortung zu entziehen obwohl diese Verantwortung nicht bei Youtube oder Twitch zu suchen ist, sondern in der Köpfe der Leute die dort
ihren Content hochladen.

Der hat nicht für umsonst seinen Medienanwalt scharf gemacht und die haben nicht für umsonst 
"extra einen vom Jugendschutz abgesondert der auf ihn aufpassen soll".

Gronkh ist für den Jugendschutz der Pablo Escobar des Youtubes, weil dieser schleimige
Wiederling jede lücke ausnutzt die er bekommt um seine Views reinzuholen und die können
gegen den auch nichts machen weil, wie du bestimmt erraten hast, er ja hart daran bemüht ist
sein Samaritaner Image aufrecht zu erhalten und dadurch der Jugendschutz schlecht eingreifen kann
ohne den Shitstorm des Jahrhunderts auszulösen. Denen sind also sprichwörtlich die Hände gebunden.

Geh auf seinen Channel und schau dir die Uploads an und check die Comments mach dir halt ein Bild von 
seiner Zielgruppe es ist Zeit mal die Brille abzunehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riesenhummel (15. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wie kommst du überhaupt zu der Annahme, dass die meisten Gronkh-Zuschauer minderjährig sind? Das war vielleicht mal so, als Gronkh quasi "nur" der Minecraft-Onkel war, das ist aber schon seit etlichen Jahren vorbei. Jetzt ist Minecraft (Live in the Woods) nur noch ein Projekt von vielen. Hast du eine seriöse Quelle? Würde mich wundern
> 
> Und selbst wenn, das ist wohl eher ein YT bzw twitch-Problem, dass dort keine vernünftige Alters-Verifizierung für Zuschauer existiert, weder für Gäste ohne Account noch welche mit Account und nicht das Problem Gronkhs (oder eines anderen Youtubers/Streamers)



Doch. Es ist auch gronks Problem denn er hat auch eine Verantwortung seinen Zuschauern gegenüber. Er kann nicht einfach sagen: Hey heute lade ich mal das video hoch in dem ich einem Gegner in den Kopf schieße und dann zerplatzt dem das Gehirn. Das ist lustig und das strahle ich dann um 13 Uhr aus wenn alle aus der schule da sind. Das geht nicht. Er hat genauso eine Verantwortung wie Eltern die danach schauen müssen das die Kinder solche Sachen eigentlich nicht sehen. Und auch der Staat hat hier eine Verantwortung sich um das Wohlergehen der Kinder zu kümmern die in diesem Staat leben, zur Schule gehen und irgendwann mal Steuern zahlen sollen.
Jeder steht hier in der Verantwortung. Gronkh kann sich hier nicht aus der Verantwortung ziehen und tun und lassen was er will. Deswegen ist eine Jugendschutz Regelung so wichtig.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2018)

combine schrieb:


> Geh auf seinen Channel und schau dir die Uploads an und check die Comments mach dir halt ein Bild von
> seiner Zielgruppe es ist Zeit mal die Brille abzunehmen.


Ich kenn den Content weil ich selbst ein Abo hab und diverse Videos anschaue.



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Doch. Es ist auch gronks Problem denn er hat auch eine Verantwortung seinen Zuschauern gegenüber. Er kann nicht einfach sagen: Hey heute lade ich mal das video hoch in dem ich einem Gegner in den Kopf schieße und dann zerplatzt dem das Gehirn.



Was kann er denn dafür, wenn die Zuschauer jünger sind als für das Projekt gedacht? Er kann die Altersfreigabe ins Topic/Thumbnail/Beschreibung klatschen, das wars dann aber auch. Außnahme sind Spiele die keine USK-Freigabe (also auch nicht die USK18-Freigabe, sondern gar keine) haben und auf dem Index stehen oder Beschlagnahmt sind oder so Kram wie den Hakenkreuzen. Aber was den USK-Pflatschen hat, kann er zeigen ohne Einschränkungen. Ich rede jetzt von Youtube-Videos, nicht von Live-Streams, da spielt die Uhrzeit dann natürlich ne Rolle (USK16 ab 22 Uhr, USK18 nach Mitternacht)


----------



## Riesenhummel (15. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Content weil ich selbst ein Abo hab und diverse Videos anschaue.
> 
> 
> 
> Was kann er denn dafür, wenn die Zuschauer jünger sind als für das Projekt gedacht? Er kann die Altersfreigabe ins Topic/Thumbnail/Beschreibung klatschen, das wars dann aber auch. Außnahme sind Spiele die keine USK-Freigabe (also auch nicht die USK18-Freigabe, sondern gar keine) haben und auf dem Index stehen oder Beschlagnahmt sind oder so Kram wie den Hakenkreuzen. Aber was den USK-Pflatschen hat, kann er zeigen ohne Einschränkungen. Ich rede jetzt von Youtube-Videos, nicht von Live-Streams, da spielt die Uhrzeit dann natürlich ne Rolle (USK16 ab 22 Uhr, USK18 nach Mitternacht)



Aber das sollte er nicht dürfen. Ich kann mich auch nicht auf die Straße stellen und dort Pornos oder Splatterfilme zeigen oder öffentlich auf einer Leinwand vor der Schule Doom spielen. Pech wenn die 6jährigen Grundschüler da hin schauen oder wie? Es muss eine strenge Regelung her nach der Minderjährige so etwas nicht sehen dürfen. Punkt.
Kaufen darf ich die Spiele oder Horrorfilme nicht wenn ich keine 18 bin aber anschauen schon? Das kann ja wohl nicht sein.
Und hier finde ich es auch von gronkh unverantwortlich das es ihm das offenbar scheißegal ist. Hauptsache er verdient kohle. Wer seine Videos sieht ist ihm egal. Auch wenn es kleine Kinder sind. Das ist verantwortungslos.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Januar 2018)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Wer seine Videos sieht ist ihm egal. Auch wenn es kleine Kinder sind. Das ist verantwortungslos.


Kleine Kinder sollten die Eltern grundsätzlich nicht unkontrolliert vors Internet setzen, da gibt es deutlich schlimmeres als ein Video von Wolfenstein. Ich warte noch auf den Tag an dem die Politik Plattformbetreiber zur Verbannung aller Erwachseneninhalte auffordert, weil die Masse der Idioten-Eltern das Internet für einen super Babysitter hält. Wenn es die Eltern nicht interessiert, was ihre Kinder online treiben, dann kann man schlecht verhindern, dass Kinder sich ansehen was sie wollen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cgxpw6bdI0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich erinnere mich noch an die Videoplayer mit Zeitsperren auf deutschen Gaming-Seiten vor ein paar Jahren. USK 16 und 18 Spielevideos erst zu später Stunde sichtbar .... hat super funktioniert  
Die findet man heute nirgends mehr, die Erwachsenen hats einfach nur angepisst und die Minderjährigen haben dann halt auf anderen ausländischen Seiten die Games-Trailer trotzdem tagsüber angeschaut.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2018)

Klar nutzt Gronkh das bestehende System so gut aus wie er kann.
Das mag moralisch verwerflich sein. Rechtlich scheint es aber unproblematisch.
Wobei man ja klar sagen muss, dass das einfach für extrem viele Inhalte online gilt.



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Aber das sollte er nicht dürfen.


Was genau?



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht auf die Straße stellen und dort Pornos oder Splatterfilme zeigen oder öffentlich auf einer Leinwand vor der Schule Doom spielen.


Was hat das mit den rechtlichen Bedingungen zu tun, die online vorherrschen?



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Es muss eine strenge Regelung her nach der Minderjährige so etwas nicht sehen dürfen. Punkt.


Ja, das wäre grundsätzlich nicht schlecht.
Die Umsetzung stelle ich mir aber sehr schwierig vor. Da bräuchte man eine innovative Idee.



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Kaufen darf ich die Spiele oder Horrorfilme nicht wenn ich keine 18 bin aber anschauen schon? Das kann ja wohl nicht sein.


Das ist wirklich schlecht umgesetzt, das stimmt.



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Und hier finde ich es auch von gronkh unverantwortlich das es ihm das offenbar scheißegal ist. Hauptsache er verdient kohle. Wer seine Videos sieht ist ihm egal. Auch wenn es kleine Kinder sind. Das ist verantwortungslos.


Ich würde es in seiner Position genauso machen und hätte wohl auch kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Angenommen, du wärst an seiner Stelle.
Wie würdest du verhindern, dass Kinder die ungeeigneten Inhalte konsumieren?


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2018)

Hier ist übrigens ein Vlog Info-Video von ihm zu der ganzen Sache





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEVtiDeHKdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2018)

Gronkh hat seit er damals mit Sarazar bei Myvideo live war einen Jugendschutzbeauftragten der noch heute für ihn arbeitet.

Er achtet drauf das Gronkh kein Ärger mit den Gesetzen bekommt. Bei Youtube und Twitch bestätigst du einmal bei der Anmeldung und dann noch beim betreten der Kanäle das du 18 bist.


----------



## Zybba (16. Januar 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bei Youtube und Twitch bestätigst du einmal bei der Anmeldung und dann noch beim betreten der Kanäle das du 18 bist.


Das wollte ich auch erst schreiben.
Aber ich habe es noch mal getestet und zumindest für YT stimmt es nicht.
Ich war nicht angemeldet und konnte direkt problemlos ein Wolfenstein Video von Gronkh starten. Da gab es keinerlei Abfragen bezüglich des Alters.

Auf Twitch gab es bei VODs von GronkhTV eine Altersabfrage, bei dem normalen Gronkh Channel nicht.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2018)

bei twitch ist das in den channel hinweisen da ploppt ein fenster auf und im chat nochmal ein hinweise und die bots und mods und gronkh erzählen auch immer das es "ab 18 wär"
genau das macht das fernsehen und mehr verlangt der jugendschutz derzeit nicht bei streaming plattformen - selbst eine pin abfrage schützt nicht wenn sie offen rumliegt.

Die GEZ,GEMA, Landesmedienanstalt,usw sind seit jahrzehnten veraltet und überfordert - hier mal ein ein heftplaster auf ein problem wo am schorf gekratzt wird und was bleibt ist eine narbe 
Alle 20 jahre gibt es mal eine änderung aber die macht es auch nicht immer besser - teilweise macht sie es sogar komplizierter weil plötzlich kinderfilme jetzt gefährlich eingestuft werden weil sie die kinder verderben könnten ( pippi langstrumpf zensur) oder die konzerne kürzen einen film auf fsk 0 / fsk 6 damit er im kino mehr zuschauer hat.

Änderungen kommen sehr langsam und wenn sie draussen sind dann sind sie schon wieder veraltet oder haben mehr reglen.


Ansonten frag ich mich warum riesenhummel und co so sehr auf gronkh rumreiten ? Neid ? Mal gebannt worden dort ?

Es gibt sehr sehr viele andere Youtuber / Twitch Streamer die schlimmer sind.

In den Video erklärt er ja entweder er hätte aufgehört und rechtsstreit angefangen oder absurde strafen pro stream zahlen gemusst.

diverse bundesländer selbst sagen die rundfunkgesetze wären veraltet aber sie sind in der bürokratie gefangen und müssen sie halt vollstrecken


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Änderungen kommen sehr langsam und wenn sie draussen sind dann sind sie schon wieder veraltet oder haben mehr reglen.
> 
> Ansonten frag ich mich warum riesenhummel und co so sehr auf gronkh rumreiten ? Neid ? Mal gebannt worden dort ?



naja
der hat auch mal die These aufgestellt, das man Rob entlassen müsse, weil er nicht mehr soviel Privat spielen könne aufgrund von Nachwuchs
Ich meine, das ist jetzt zwar eine weile her, aber da die Aussagen nicht besser wurden muss man schon sagen: Was erwartest du.
Ganz ehrlich, am besten ignorieren, so Leute bilden sich nur ein so Ahnung zu haben und naja, da ich nicht unwenig auf Twitch unterwegs bin, ich glaube wenn Entwickler die Schlau sind SOOO sehr was gegen Twitch hätten, also dann würden die nicht so oft da rumhocken, denn ich habe habe da jetzt schon so ein paar mal Kontakt mit welchen gehabt. Abgesehen von Nintendo, die sind da etwas im Abseits

Und ja, die Staatlichen Stellen sind da echt veraltet und mind 15 Jahre hinterher bei dem Thema oder länger wenn man so idiotische Vorschläge wie Öffnungszeiten im Internet bringen will wo man merkt dass der Internetausdrucker den Begriff 'Internet' ansich schon nicht verstanden hat 
Allerings: GEZ gibts doch schon ewig nicht mehr


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2018)

GEZ nennt sich jetzt halt nur anders. Ist trotzdem noch vorhanden. Nur der Name hat sich geändert. Und das pauschal erst einmal jeder Haushalt zahlen muß.


----------



## Riesenhummel (16. Januar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was genau?​


​
Er sollte sich nicht aus der Affäre ziehen dürfen was den Jugendschutz angeht und einfach sagen das hier andere die Verantwortung tragen sollen.


​


Zybba schrieb:


> Was hat das mit den rechtlichen Bedingungen zu tun, die online vorherrschen?​


​
Es handelt sich um eine Plattform, die frei verfügbar ist. Für jeden, egal welches Alter. Ist für mich so als würde ich eine Leinwand aufstellen und öffentlich FSK 18 Filme zeigen.


​


Zybba schrieb:


> Angenommen, du wärst an seiner Stelle.
> Wie würdest du verhindern, dass Kinder die ungeeigneten Inhalte konsumieren?



Da ich Kinder habe sehe ich das vielleicht ganz anders und ich würde zuerst daran denken ob meine Kids das sehen können und sehen sollten.

Es ist eine schwierige Situation. Aber ich glaube hier muss man sehr hart durchgreifen und das wird vielen nicht gefallen. Freiheit schön und gut wenn das aber mit sich bringt das Kinder nicht mehr geschützt werden können dan muss man diese Freiheit wohl oder übel etwas beschneiden.
Ich fände es gut wenn man sich für Youtube und alle anderen derartigen Plattformen in Deutschland zwingend anmelden müsste. Und zwar mit einem Altersnachweis. Postident oder so. Und nur wer einen bestätigten Account hat kann den Service nutzen.
Und man sollte einen geringen Betrag überweisen müssen. Einen Euro oder so als Anmeldegebühr oder vielleicht als Jahresgebühr. So stellt man sicher das die Eltern definitif mitbekommen das ihre Kinder sich wo angemeldet haben denn sie sehen es auf dem Kontoauszug.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2018)

combine schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das 12 jährige zielgerichtet nach Content wie Wolfenstein 2 auf yt suchen.



ernst gemeint?



combine schrieb:


> und jemand der FSK 18 an seine minderjährige Comm ausstrahlt



die wiedergabe eines usk-18-spiels muss nicht zwingend usk bzw fsk 18 sein. 



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Kaufen darf ich die Spiele oder Horrorfilme nicht wenn ich keine 18 bin aber anschauen schon?



es wird noch besser: du darfst sie kaufen UND anschauen! 


ich will hier gewiss nicht gronkh in schutz nehmen. ich bin kein "fan", ich hab bis heute kein einziges video von ihm gesehen. nur zur klarstellung.


----------



## suggysug (16. Januar 2018)

Eine Rundfunklizenz fürs Internet ist für mich wie eine KFZ Steuer für Radfahrer.
Beides am Ursprung vorbei.

Jugendschutz fängt nicht beim Streamer an sondern bei der Plattform. Was bringt es das Deutsche eine Lizenz brauchen wärend Streamer aus anderen Ländern das selbe uneingeschränkt senden können den "unsere Kids" uneingeschränkt sehen können. Für mich nur eine weitere Geldmasche.
Und selbst wenn die Plattform unter Kontrolle wäre, das Internet bietet soviel Freiheit das es unmöglich ist ein Kind davon zu schützen. (Wenn es unbeaufsichtigt Zugriff darauf hat)

Was hilft ist eine bessere Vorbereitung der Gesellschaft auf das Internet (Aufklärung wenn man das so mag). Den die andere Seite der Medallie ist das selbst heute viele Eltern nicht wissen was das Internet bieten kann. 

Sowie eine gesetzliches Mindestalter von 18 Jahren um das Internet nutzen zu dürfen. Das würde es zwar nicht komplett abstellen das Kinder an Ü18 Material kommen (da es auch Eltern oder andere Erwachsene gibt die drauf pfeifen) aber es wären deutlich mehr Hürden zu überwinden. (ähnlich wie beim Alkohol)


----------



## IchAG747 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo, hier mal für alle interessierten ein Link zu einer Anwaltskanzlei, die sich mit dem Thema Rundfunklizenz beschäftigt und es relativ verständlich erklärt 
https://www.wbs-law.de/beratung-der-sendelizenzen/


----------



## feylamias (16. Januar 2018)

combine schrieb:


> Hier geht es einzig und allein um GELD Leute und wenn Gronkh, welcher der größte LP in Deutschland ist, eine Rundfunklizenz kauft. Dann hat man ein Szenario erschaffen welches man als Präzedenzfall bezeichnet, denn dann dauert es nicht lange und es werden auch alle anderen größeren YT'er zur Kasse geboten.


  Warum sollen Streamer nicht zahlen müssen, wie jeder andere auch? Der Präzedenzfall ist gut. Es geht um Geld, ja - Geld, das gierige Streamer derzeit nicht abgeben, aber sollten.  





> Ich glaube kaum das 12 jährige zielgerichtet nach Content wie Wolfenstein 2 auf yt suchen.


  So naiv kann man kaum sein.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2018)

Ja es gibt sehr viele negative Beispiele auf Youtube und Twitch aber auch die zahlen wie wir alle Steuern auf ihre subs und donations. Die das nicht tuen da kümmert sich das deutsche finanzamt drum sobald es regelmässig ist und man es nicht angibt.

Das Problem des derzeitigen Gesetzes ist das es alle trifft weil das Gesetz davon ausgeht das du auch soviel verdienen "könntest" selbst wenn du nichtmal affilate auf Twitch bist nur 1 bis 2 viewer hast und um die 100 follower wollen sie das du eine lizenz abschliesst weil du "könntest" soviel geld verdienen wie ein grosser twitch streamer.


----------



## suggysug (16. Januar 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Warum sollen Streamer nicht zahlen müssen, wie jeder andere auch? Der Präzedenzfall ist gut. Es geht um Geld, ja - Geld, das gierige Streamer derzeit nicht abgeben, aber sollten.



Streamer wie Gronkh sind Selbständig und  zahlen für ihre Einnahmen genauso Steuern wie jeder andere auch. Rundfunkgebühren, "um senden zu dürfen", sind eine zusätzliche Belastung.

Die haben keinen Freifahrtsschein.


----------



## Cyberthom (16. Januar 2018)

Unnütze Gesetze die keiner Braucht außer die, die die Bürger abzocken wollen, Wie bei den Rundfunkgebühren  die ja auch einfach  erhoben werden,  ohne  das die Bürger die den "Service" nicht nutzen wollen. dagegen geschützt werden können.  Das ist Demokratie.. die ja auch in  Lootboxen  daherkommt  wo jeder Politiker den man ziehen kann ne Niete ist, die einem mehr schadet als was dessen Amtseid eigentlich verlangt! Also da wäre mir lieber gewesen  wenn  Russland die BRD schon 1996 annektiert hätte und Herr Putin wäre auch hier an der Macht.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist 50 / 50 % das man bei seinen Entscheidungen vielleicht  mal nicht  einer Meinung ist oder nicht zufrieden ist , Aber nazu 100 % das einer der 666 Deutschen  Weichspüler  Lootbox Inhalte  einem das Leben versaut! zumindestens  sehr viel  mehr Kostet..
zumindestens Hatte dieser sehr vernünftige Argumente und Vorschläge im  Deutschen Bundestag vorgetragen nur diese Verlogen Politiker  haben ihn  Dumm  einfach  Ignoriert  und die Grenzen weiter gen Osten verschoben was. Demokratie halt ...


----------



## Cyberthom (16. Januar 2018)

Oh falsches Datum ich wollte 1986 schreiben 
Da wäre ne Bessere Zukunft vielleicht möglich gewesen..


----------



## suggysug (16. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Unnütze Gesetze die keiner Braucht außer die, die die Bürger abzocken wollen, Wie bei den Rundfunkgebühren  die ja auch einfach  erhoben werden,  ohne  das die Bürger die den "Service" nicht nutzen wollen. dagegen geschützt werden können.  Das ist Demokratie.. die ja auch in  Lootboxen  daherkommt  wo jeder Politiker den man ziehen kann ne Niete ist, die einem mehr schadet als was dessen Amtseid eigentlich verlangt! Also da wäre mir lieber gewesen  wenn  Russland die BRD schon 1996 annektiert hätte und Herr Putin wäre auch hier an der Macht.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist 50 / 50 % das man bei seinen Entscheidungen vielleicht  mal nicht  einer Meinung ist oder nicht zufrieden ist , Aber nazu 100 % das einer der 666 Deutschen  Weichspüler  Lootbox Inhalte  einem das Leben versaut! zumindestens  sehr viel  mehr Kostet..
> zumindestens Hatte dieser sehr vernünftige Argumente und Vorschläge im  Deutschen Bundestag vorgetragen nur diese Verlogen Politiker  haben ihn  Dumm  einfach  Ignoriert  und die Grenzen weiter gen Osten verschoben was. Demokratie halt ...





Cyberthom schrieb:


> Oh falsches Datum ich wollte 1986 schreiben
> Da wäre ne Bessere Zukunft vielleicht möglich gewesen..



Genau, deswegen ging es den Leuten in der DDR und anderen Staaten wo die Russen das sagen hatten sooooo gut. /Ironie off

Ernsthaft!??

Fahr mal nach Rumänien, schau dir an was Kommunismus unter Nicolae Ceaușescu im Land angerichtet hat. Bis heute hat sich das Land nicht davon erholt.
Als es selbst die Kommunisten nicht mehr ertragen konnten, haben sie ihn erschossen. Ist das die Zukunft die du dir politisch vorstellst? 
Fast jede Firma wurde verstaatlicht, Grundstücke gepfändet von Leuten die zuvor das Land aufgebaut und ehrlich Steuer gezahlt haben. Alles für das Volk, alle sind gleich und zwar gleich arm!
Nur Beamte profitieren vom Kommunismus.  

(@ Topic entschuldigt das Offtopic)

PS: In der Demokratie dürfen öffentlich selbst andersdenkende wie du eine andere Meinung besitzen. Im Kommunismus nicht.


----------



## Zybba (17. Januar 2018)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Plattform, die frei verfügbar ist. Für jeden, egal welches Alter. Ist für mich so als würde ich eine Leinwand aufstellen und öffentlich FSK 18 Filme zeigen.


Nur handelt er auf rechtlicher Basis, du in deinem Beispiel nicht.




Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Da ich Kinder habe sehe ich das vielleicht ganz anders und ich würde zuerst daran denken ob meine Kids das sehen können und sehen sollten.


Und zu welcher Lösung würdest du als Lets Play Streamer kommen?
Keinerlei Inhalte mehr zeigen, da immer Zuschauer unter der FSK Schwelle liegen könnten?


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Januar 2018)

Die Verantwortung was die Kinder im Internet sehen obliegt den Eltern bzw. gesetzlichen Vertretern dieser, das ist nicht die Pflicht eines Streamers auf Twitch oder Youtube. Gronkh, Sarazar, Domtendo und Co. müssen nicht dafür sorgen, dass Kinder/Jugendliche nichts "falsches" sehen, sondern eben die erziehungsberichten Personen, also in den meisten Fällen die Eltern.


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2018)

ich glaube manche sollten mal wieder Nachmittags Privatfernsehen schauen wenn man meint sich über YT und Twitch auszulassen


----------



## HanFred (17. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung was die Kinder im Internet sehen obliegt den Eltern bzw. gesetzlichen Vertretern dieser, das ist nicht die Pflicht eines Streamers auf Twitch oder Youtube. Gronkh, Sarazar, Domtendo und Co. müssen nicht dafür sorgen, dass Kinder/Jugendliche nichts "falsches" sehen, sondern eben die erziehungsberichten Personen, also in den meisten Fällen die Eltern.


Korrekt. Fernsehen durfte ich als Kind früher auch nicht frei, da wurde streng kontrolliert, was ich mir ansehen wollte. Trotz Jugendschutz. Weshalb sollte das heute nicht mehr möglich sein? Ja, es ist Arbeit, sein Kind zu erziehen.


----------



## rldml (17. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Content weil ich selbst ein Abo hab und diverse Videos anschaue.



Dann müsste dir im Grundsatz ja klar sein, worüber deine argumentativen Gegner reden. Ich selbst schaue Gronkh nicht, aber die Beschreibungen hier im Thread reichen mir da gerade aus.



> Was kann er denn dafür, wenn die Zuschauer jünger sind als für das Projekt gedacht? Er kann die Altersfreigabe ins Topic/Thumbnail/Beschreibung klatschen, das wars dann aber auch.



Das wäre für jeden mitdenkenden Menschen ein Zeichen dafür, dass weder Youtube, noch Twitch die richtigen Plattformen für meinen Content sind. 



> Außnahme sind Spiele die keine USK-Freigabe (also auch nicht die USK18-Freigabe, sondern gar keine) haben und auf dem Index stehen oder Beschlagnahmt sind oder so Kram wie den Hakenkreuzen. Aber was den USK-Pflatschen hat, kann er zeigen ohne Einschränkungen. Ich rede jetzt von Youtube-Videos, nicht von Live-Streams, da spielt die Uhrzeit dann natürlich ne Rolle (USK16 ab 22 Uhr, USK18 nach Mitternacht)



Solange er zu ohne Zugangsbeschränkungen auf Youtube macht, darf er sich dann aber auch nicht über den hier aufgestellten Vorwurf beschweren.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## suggysug (17. Januar 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> ....


Nur sehe ich hinter dieser Argumentation der Gegner nicht eine Lösung des Problems.
Noch einmal.
Was hilft es in Deutschland lebende Youtuber eine Rundfunklizenz aufzubrummen wenn außerhalb die Youtuber frei agieren. 
Fein, dann stellt Gronkh um auf FSK18 (auf Youtube) bei Resident Evil 7, dann schauen die Kinder eben wenn anderes und wenn es Markiplier aus Amerika ist.

*Das ist keine Lösung.*
Den er ist weniger konkurrenzfähig und zahlt zusätzliche Kosten. Verliert also Zuschauer weil die eben wo anders zuschauen.

Oder eine andere Plattform nutzen....

Das Internet an sich sollte kein Ort für Kinder sein.
Eine tatsächlich Lösung dazu hab ich oben schon gepostet nur bringe die mehr Verantwortung für Firmen, Staat und Eltern sowie keine Einnahmen durch die Lizenz.


> Was hilft ist eine bessere Vorbereitung der Gesellschaft auf das Internet (Aufklärung wenn man das so mag). Den die andere Seite der Medallie ist das selbst heute viele Eltern nicht wissen was das Internet bieten kann.  (und da kenne ich zig Beispiele)
> Sowie eine gesetzliches Mindestalter von 18 Jahren um das Internet nutzen zu dürfen. Das würde es zwar nicht komplett abstellen das Kinder an Ü18 Material kommen (da es auch Eltern oder andere Erwachsene gibt die drauf pfeifen) aber es wären deutlich mehr Hürden zu überwinden. (ähnlich wie beim Alkohol)



PS: Noch ein Paar Worte zum Grund warum Gronkh es vermutlich nicht auf FSK18 hat:

FSK18 Filme werden auf YouTube nicht monetarisiert  (zu mindest war es bei meiner aktiven Zeit so). Man kann es einstellen zieht aber keinen Vorteil draus.
Das ist vermutlich auch ein Grund warum der Gronkh auf Youtube genauso handelt.

(Das macht die Sache nicht besser aber um es Nachzuvollziehen, warum Gronkh und alle anderen Youtuber so handeln, sollte es mal genannt werden.)


----------



## Riesenhummel (17. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung was die Kinder im Internet sehen obliegt den Eltern bzw. gesetzlichen Vertretern dieser, das ist nicht die Pflicht eines Streamers auf Twitch oder Youtube. Gronkh, Sarazar, Domtendo und Co. müssen nicht dafür sorgen, dass Kinder/Jugendliche nichts "falsches" sehen, sondern eben die erziehungsberichten Personen, also in den meisten Fällen die Eltern.



Nein, das ist viel zu einfach gedacht. Klar Eltern haben eine Verantwortung aber eben nicht nur sie alleine. Auch die Regierung hat eine Verantwortung. Sie muss dafür sorgen dass Kinder, die in diesem Staat aufwachsen hier auch gut und angemessen leben können und dazu gehört auch der gesetzliche Schutz von Kindern. Der Jugendschutz.
Und jeder der irgendwo irgendwas anbietet hat eine Verantwortung dafür zu tragen das was er anbietet den Gesetzen entspricht und die Kunden nicht in irgendeiner Form gefährdet - auch das ist Jugendschutz.
Wir leben in einer "Gesellschaft" und hier kann man die Verantwortung nicht auf eine Gruppe abwälzen. Jeder trägt dazu bei das man angenehm miteinander in der Gesellschaft leben kann. Wenn das heißt das ein Lets Player irgendwie darauf achten muss das er keine brutalen Filme Kindern zeigen kann, dann muss er eben dafür sorgen. Und dann muss auch die Regierung dafür sorgen das die Kinder das nicht zu sehen bekommen und dann müssen die Eltern dafür sorgen das die Kinder das nicht zu sehen bekommen. Alle stehen in der Verantwortung.



Zybba schrieb:


> Und zu welcher Lösung würdest du als Lets Play Streamer kommen?
> Keinerlei Inhalte mehr zeigen, da immer Zuschauer unter der FSK Schwelle liegen könnten?



Hier ist die Regierung gefragt für einen angemessenen Schutz zu sorgen. Eine gesetzliche Regelung die es den Betreibern der Plattform vorschreibt einen effektiven Jugendschutz einzuführen. Und wenn es eben bedeutet das man Youtube nur noch dann nutzen kann, wenn man sich einen Account anlegt der durch einen rechtsgültigen Alternachweis verifiziert wird dann ist das eben so.

Früher konnte kein Jugendlicher eine Videothek betreten und sich einen Film ab 18 ausleihen. Man musste nachweisen das man volljähjrig ist. Und heute soll sowas nicht mehr gelten weil es das Internet ist? Hier muss einfach ein effektiver Jugendschutz integriert werden.


----------



## Zybba (17. Januar 2018)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Hier ist die Regierung gefragt für einen angemessenen Schutz zu sorgen.


Da scheinen du und Gronkh sich ja einig zu sein.

Warum dann die ganze Verteufelei?


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2018)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Früher konnte kein Jugendlicher eine Videothek betreten und sich einen Film ab 18 ausleihen. Man musste nachweisen das man volljähjrig ist. Und heute soll sowas nicht mehr gelten weil es das Internet ist? Hier muss einfach ein effektiver Jugendschutz integriert werden.



Das Problem aktuell sind aber die Eltern. Auf den Spielen prangen jetzt schon die großen Zeichen mit "Ab 12", "Ab 16" und "Ab 18". Trotzdem bekommen immer wieder die User Zugang zu den Artikeln.
Erwerben können sie es nicht, aber wenn die Eltern, Oma, Opa, etc. weiterhin die großen Freigabezeichen ignorieren hilft auch keine Verschärfung von bestehenden Regeln.

Im Fernsehen kommt auch "nur" der Hinweis, dass die Nachfolgende Sendung für Zuschauer unter 16 Jahren nicht geeignet ist. Damit sind die Fernsehsender auch raus aus der weiteren Verantwortung.
Und ob ein Film, eine Serie, etc. vor 22 Uhr für Zuschauer unter 12 geeignet ist spielt sogar gar keine Rolle. Da erfolgt nicht mal ein Hinweis.


----------

